# Turbo on ga16de N15



## petkan_divaka85 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi! I have a Nissan Almera N15 just like a Sentra and I want to put this under the bonnet - Turbo Specialties Superior Turbo Kits - Turbo Kits
What will be a problem?
I don't want critics I want HELP!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/forced-induction-nitrous-oxide/26197-instructions-turbo-ga16de.html

there's yer help. Sorry, as much as I'd like to guide you further, you need to do some research on your own. It's not as simple as slapping parts on the car and going. And not knowing how and why each part is used as part of the turbo kit will not help you should you encounter fitment problems or other issues along the way.


----------



## petkan_divaka85 (Oct 27, 2009)

This is to serious I do not need this!
I'm asking about this kit!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that kit isn't enough to complete a setup on your car. If you read that thread and did some research, you'd know that.


----------

